
Cloudflare Registrar is available to all customers - sahin-boydas
https://blog.cloudflare.com/registrar-after-three-months/
======
nyuszika7h
I've transferred two of my domains from Namecheap and haven't had any
problems, but I wonder when they are going to start supporting direct domain
registration.

